# User Survey...Is this a diehard FT board? What do YOU do with YOUR dogs?



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Saw a post on another board where someone felt that a hunt tester on RTF was a "sitting duck". Bummed me out a little.

Please take a moment to click all that apply to what you do. It is a public poll...folks can see what you picked.

Thanks,

the Janitor


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I marked other because its field trial and hunt only...for now , my interest in hunt test is strictly so I can broaden my knowledge and meet other people to train with and hunt with, and also converse with about dogs. I dont ever want to be considered as a FT snob ;-)


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I voted twice. Once for field trial only 'cause it said hardcore and I'm hardcore when it comes to trialing.

I also voted I do it all 'cause I hunt test and hunt too but mainly it's the trialing that brings me to the line.

Damn, I love to send my dogs for the birds one at a time on a hard test. A hard blind can make me breathless.


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

This board in Balanced - 

The other board is not - Heavy HRC/UKC - and some with a MAJOR Chip(s) on their shoulders.

Also - you moderate fairly and quickly. (and I am not just saying that to suck up either).


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Howard N said:


> I voted twice. Once for field trial only 'cause it said hardcore and I'm hardcore when it comes to trialing.
> 
> I also voted I do it all 'cause I hunt test and hunt too but mainly it's the trialing that brings me to the line.
> 
> Damn, I love to send my dogs for the birds one at a time on a hard test. A hard blind can make me breathless.


Howard, you did it right...I probably chose wording that was not ideal. It was meant as a poll that allows multiple selections.

Just wanted to see the data after it gets some activity... I honestly believe that RTF is a very diverse group of dog gamers.... Well, maybe not too many of the Brit-style gamers...but we have some of them too.

Chris


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Bubba and I want to protest the lack of an option for drinking cheep beer and heckling bad tests...Hardcore

/Paul


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

J Hoggatt said:


> This board in Balanced -
> 
> The other board is not - Heavy HRC/UKC - and some with a MAJOR Chip(s) on their shoulders.
> 
> Also - you moderate fairly and quickly. (and I am not just saying that to suck up either).





Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Bubba and I want to protest the lack of an option for drinking cheep beer and heckling bad tests...Hardcore
> 
> /Paul


That probably falls into "other"


----------



## Bud Bass (Dec 22, 2007)

Damn, I love to send my dogs for the birds one at a time on a hard test. A hard blind can make me breathless.[/quote]


Oh Howard, you really need to get a date with a woman:razz::razz::razz:


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> Oh Howard, you really need to get a date with a woman:razz::razz::razz:


I tried it, she didn't handle worth a damn, no obedience either. ;-)


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

J Hoggatt said:


> This board in Balanced -
> 
> The other board is not - Heavy HRC/UKC


I agree completely.

I might add there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Kevin WI (Mar 14, 2003)

I'd say the other board is HEAVIER Hunt test. This board is heavier FT. and to some extent a new HT'r is a sitting duck here at times. 
There are many experienced people on here compared to the other board. Mostly those that started in the HT game and moved on to FT (and I'd guess in the poll they will state they DO IT ALL because they USED to run HT).


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

If we're talking Duck South and the Fuge,I find the topics are mostly HT ....but the ones that have dabbled in Trials have come away with respect,and had a great time at them too.I think paying off a nice job by some whoo hoos and applause at trials breaks down the perception of snobbishness that some have towards trials,and goes a long way for the newbee to have a big time at trials as well as Hunt Tests.


----------



## Dale (Dec 21, 2003)

I have never ran a FT, only do HT's and never felt like a sitting duck here.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

had to add that we ALSO fish....Belle is the NFC of fishing dogs! i can't tell you how many people have marveled at her "abilities", which mostly consist of sitting quietly while i flog the water with the long rod. LOL!!

but you should see the looks she gives me when there are waterfowl flying on the river....-Paul


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

paul young said:


> had to add that we ALSO fish....Belle is the NFC of fishing dogs! i can't tell you how many people have marveled at her "abilities", which mostly consist of sitting quietly while i flog the water with the long rod. LOL!!
> 
> but you should see the looks she gives me when there are waterfowl flying on the river....-Paul


Toughest part of training: line manners while fishing. Can I send my young dog up to you?

I am a hunt test/hunting guy. I would agree with the assessment that this is more of a FT board. Not necessarily a bad thing, unless one has a thin skin about it. Personally, it gives me aspirations to try to step up and put on the white coat one day.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

I do Hunt Tests and hunt. I don't feel like a "sitting duck" on here. But there was someone on here who wanted to know how to seat on a duck.....


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

I don't know why you would let that upset you Chris? You can't "please all the people all of the time."

If anyone spent anytime on this board they would see differently. Most of the posts are by new folks in the game looking for help with training their dog....

People will always take potshots. You gotta let it roll..... ;-)

Angie


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Started in hunting test now Field trials and hunt them upland and waterfowl.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

What other board? You can vote 2ice??

There's a cross section on RTF. Some of the most knowledgable folks are a little hung up on competition, but if that gets them up in the morning and they share real knowledge, it's OK with me. I'm kinda tired of all the games, but hunting season doesn't open for MONTHS.


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

Howard N said:


> I tried it, she didn't handle worth a damn, no obedience either. ;-)


Sounds like Mary. ;-)


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

FT & hunt
Fall is for hunting!


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Howard N said:


> I tried it, she didn't handle worth a damn, no obedience either. ;-)


Was she properly FF and CC? ; ) 

Steve


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Saw a post on another board where someone felt that a hunt tester on RTF was a "sitting duck". Bummed me out a little..........
> the Janitor


well don't be readin other boards
you run the best, don't look at the rest!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Hunt tester only!!!

Talented too I may add!

I gota 8 year old dog that kinda sits OK,, and I,ve doned it all my ownself!!!

It's really all about the wardrobe for me

I LIKE bein the sittin Duck!!

I'm like the shootin arcade duck on the track!! I just swim back and forth stating provactive opinions,all the while stickin my toung out and liftin the Finger!!!

No big Deal with me,,, cause EVERBODY knows trialers cant shoot!!!


Chris!! I dont know what I would do socialy without this board!! 

WOOPS!!! A shot just skimmed my shoulder!!!! HEY ED!!!! Ya Misssed agin Ya BOOB!!!:razz:



Gooser


----------



## torrey (May 15, 2008)

Howard N said:


> I tried it, she didn't handle worth a damn, no obedience either. ;-)


I don't care who ya are...that's right there's funny!

The poll will allow you to pick more than one. I chose HT and hunting. Young dog, new trainer, too little time, so not into FTs yet but watching a water quad setup that takes a dog 22 minutes to complete is something to see.

Don't look good in white (yet) regards.


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

I answered other because my ideal choice wasn't there. I'm a hardcore bird hunter and hunt tester that may cross over into FT's again someday. Had a Derby dog in the late 80's, early 90's.
________
Toyota UR engine history


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

As with every large membership board I know Chris, you will have your core of people who actively participate and 4 times that many who just read along and make fun of the place in real life. RTF is no different in that respect as I know many many lurkers who not only won't post, but will chastize you if you do participate.

Such is life if you want to get the benefits of using a message board (new contacts, friends, information).

As for the comment that a HT'r is a sitting duck on here, that only applies if they set themselves up to be one.

Those in both the FT and HT worls that hold the other in some form of lower esteem boggle my mind.

I finally entered my dog in his first hunt test but he's not ready for the Q just yet so I guess I'm a sitting duck


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

I rarely look at that other board but I happened to see the thread Chris referenced. I've never felt this board was FT-heavy. One difference is that bad advice here including opinion not supported by fact will be counterbalanced by good stuff; "my sport is better" posts will be called out by people who participate in both or the venue being trashed (all the HT vs FT threads, HRC vs AKC, HRC vs NAHRA, SRS vs whatever...). This board just has more and a bigger cross section of people.

The moderating is better here too. Too much moderating and a board becomes simply a photo share and mutual praise society. Not that there's anything wrong with that but the other stuff is more interesting to read ;-)

My vote was hunting, HT and FT even though I barely have the money right now to feed a dog much less compete, so I also checked 'other'. Even though my FT experience was limited to just a couple of derbies, I dream one day I'll be rich and able to try it again....


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

FT and hunt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

> As for the comment that a HT'r is a sitting duck on here, that only applies if they set themselves up to be one.


 

Man!!! THATS DEEP!!!

Gooser


----------



## Sean H (Feb 13, 2008)

JamesTannery said:


> I answered other because my ideal choice wasn't there. I'm a hardcore bird hunter and hunt tester that may cross over into FT's


This


fjasfsdjfsdfjsdfjka


----------



## Britt&Angie S. (Apr 2, 2009)

Hunting and Hunt Tests. We have also just joined our local HRC club and plan on running this fall. Field Trails we aren't there yet but hope to be with our male someday. I am amazed watching Field Trails makes you want to go home and work harder with your dog.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Come on Chris, who cares? If you read that thread it was started because they have no traffic over there. The whole jist of it was that nobody post over there and they were wondering why. Why is because they are very narrow over there, primarily SRS/HRC/Hunting/SRS/SRS/SRS/JT. That is fine and good, but you run out of meat to go with the potatoes in short order. Here we have EVERY type of dog person, form Randy and his show goldens, to hunters, to HT, FT, people in other countries running test and trials… RTF gets more post in an hour then they do all day. What I did find interesting was the person who posted the comment you reference. Bubba, not the rtf Bubba, ought to know there are a lot of us here that are mainly rtf’ers that are in no way hard core FT’ers and that there is a good number of HRC guys here. Heck he was even one of the judges at our test that you also judged at. Kind of hard for a board to be anti HRC when the owner/moderator is also an active HRC judge. 
Now perhaps some of them over there are offended by the recent (and continuous) “debate” about rubber ducks and srs, but that does not make the entire board hard core FT guys and HT guys sitting ducks. I have no problem with the other board (and certainly not Bubba form there, and Bubba I think you would fit in well over here) so none of the above is meant to be a knock at them. I am just saying let your testosterone do its thing and stop being such a girl and worrying about how your look in your prom dress…..


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

I was suprised to see some of the names on "I do it all" because I was under the impression that many of them did not run field trials.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

I voted other. I had a Derby dog once with a pro and ran a few hunt test in the past myself. For the last 6 yrs or so I just hunt.

I will say this I owe a lot to the hunt test game by joining a club and running a few test I learned how to train a good hunting dog.

Who knows maybe I'll get back in the hunt test game again one day. FT takes to much monetary and time commitment for me but I love to watch em.


----------



## Mike Perry (Jun 26, 2003)

Howard N said:


> I tried it, she didn't handle worth a damn, no obedience either. ;-)



Howard, how much is a woman with good OB and that can handle worth? How long does it take to train one? Do they get collar wise?
Non chauvinistic regards
MP


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Kevin WI said:


> I'd say the other board is HEAVIER Hunt test. This board is heavier FT. and to some extent a new HT'r is a sitting duck here at times.
> .


Kevin

Am curious as to what you mean by underlined language.

Ted


----------



## sterregold (May 27, 2005)

Hunt tests and hunting


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

We run (now and in the past) HT's (AKC & NAHRA) ran a couple of trials back in the day and hunt way to much in the fall!
HRC didn't exist when I ran my GR's.
(or if it did, I didn't know about it)

I don't think I have it to run trials now, though I get advice to consider it.

I like most of the people we meet, biggest part of it.

The common bond?

Not dogs......the *LOVE* of the dogs!
Those are the people I like to meet and get to know!!


stan b & Elvis


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Used to hunt.
Used to hunt test.
Now just FT.

In my spare time - such as it is - try to remind my wife of who I am.


----------



## Hoosier (Feb 28, 2008)

I voted hunt only, but I ran my dog in a Jr. this spring and really enjoyed it. We have been training to run some Sr.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Howard N said:


> I tried it, she didn't handle worth a damn, no obedience either. ;-)


Probably that pealess whistle. The ladies don't respond too well to that....

Have you tried a green monster with her....?

/Paul


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

I dabbled in field trials back in the "dark ages", before most of the participants on this board were born. Job demands and raising a family interfered with that for many years. When I got back into dogs, the FT game had advanced indescribably and Hunt Tests were popular so I got into that. Now have a field trial dog again and do both.

FT's and HT's are like baseball and softball; different games but with more similarities than differences.

As far as training the dogs (and this is a _Retriever Training_ forum), again it's pretty much the same. The _dogs_ don't know (or shouldn't know) the difference.

As far as the _people_, in MY experience, it seems like generally, the Hunt Test fans have more of a persecution complex that the Field Trial people do "snobbishness". I hear so many unfounded myths about field trials and FT people, often perpetuated by someone who has visited maybe ONE field trial (if that) ... I believe FT people are generally more open-minded toward HTs than vice versa.

Just my observations. Both are great fun and there is a lot we all can learn from each other.

JS


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

Jeff,

at least in my case, you probably didn't know because i've only had success in the minor stakes. i've run a few AA trials, but have never made it past the third series.-Paul


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Probably that pealess whistle. The ladies don't respond too well to that....
> 
> Have you tried a green monster with her....?
> 
> /Paul


Now _thats_ funny.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

I started out just duck hunting when I was running bird dog field trials. I then sold all 13 bird dogs and bought my first lab. Got her to SH by 2 yrs old and sold her. I'm now on my 5th,6th and 7th dogs in 4 yrs. 2 HT titles and one more pass and now training my oldest(17 months) to run derbies this fall. So I clicked I do it all even thou I haven't ran a retriever Ft (yet). I was told when i got my first one that to not even try FT's because I'd never beat the big boys. Well all that did was get my competitive nature working overtime. So l hope to be meeting a few of you FT folks in the near future.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Bill Davis,

You can only pick HT only for 15 more days! I'm running a Qual with you at Mid-IL, according to Entry Express! It's going to be fun and I'm looking forward to seeing you there!

Chris


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

MooseGooser said:


> Man!!! THATS DEEP!!!
> 
> Gooser


This was inresponse to my previous comment that a Ht'r is a sitting duck if they set themselves up to be one...

Becoming a "sitting duck" is quite easy on any message board and you don't have to be a Ht'r on a FT board or anything of that sort to become one. You simply have to begin posting opinions/advice or otherwise authoritative statements too early in your relationship with the other board participants. You can also do so by being snotty and obnoxious but that is a different topic entirely.

I will hold myself out as a prime example, although most of you will not remember this sequence of events. 

When I first arrived here I stumbled accross a thread (and I still do from time to time) where I thought that the perspective of a person new to the sport would be of some value to the discussion. My approach to that thread was to post my opinion, along with some basic explanation of who I was and where I was coming from. The response might have been quite a put off to someone without a thick hide in that I was more or less told that until I had spent some time in the game (FT) that my opinion was of no value. It was quite a go 'round between myself and one other poster until finally we took it to PM and, I think, resolved it.
We now post back and forth occassionally and I hope to someday run accross this person and shake his hand. It may not have been completely pretty but he showed me some things I need to watch out for as I approach the long time players in the game. Since then he has helped me to understand several thing that I was otherwise baffled about. Most recently we discussed the viewpoint of FT folks with regard to dogs that are vocal on line. I don't think we ever agreed on that and it could have been an outright pissing match with me as the "sitting duck", but it didn't turn out that way, because of my approach. 

Since that first day I have continued to monitor this person's posts and engaged him on several occassions from a somewhat different angle, that being to ask questions and understand his perspective, rather than trying to shove my opinion down his throat. This is a much better approach with all people and situations although we sometimes forget that when we feel passionate about a topic and someone is disagreeing with us. 

So, did I set myself up to be a sitting duck initially? Some would say so and run for the hills, all the while labeling this place as a target range for FT'r to shoot at other folks. I looked at it and decided that there some value in the information and that a different approach to these relationships was required in order to be successful. I also didn't allow myself to be put off by the comments of those who said my opinion was worthless at that time. 

So is a Ht'r a sitting duck on here? Only is he/she chooses to be one.

Glutton for punishment, regards, 

DG


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Started off hunting, ran ht, FT, SRS, still run all three.....all are a ton of fun......enjoy being around good dog folks.......still love to hunt......

No pheasants in Kansas regards,

Aaron*


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

BonMallari said:


> I marked other because its field trial and hunt only...


I started in trialing as the only option when I wanted that obedient hunting dog. I have nothing against HT's but believe the very competitive will end in the FT game. So I voted other.




Howard N said:


> Damn, I love to send my dogs for the birds one at a time on a hard test. A hard blind can make me breathless.


For me that even applies in training where there is no audience other than those with you, which is sometimes no one. & as Roy Gonia would say "If you don't have a knot in your gut when you hit the line, you're not enjoying the sport." ;-) 

A really good dog is a work of art & should be appreciated as such, whether it be at a trial or just in a normal days training. More so if you have done it yourself so appreciate the steps taken. & then you take them hunting, I like to do upland birds with the labs, it is amazing how quickly the FT dogs figure out how to put the birds in the air.


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Hunt, FT and have them trained gaurd dogs to make sure every delivery guy that comes to the shop is inspected for dog treats. I am now working on teaching them to jump on solicitors that dont have appointments. The hard thing is the dogs to work out dark clothes Golden, light clothes Lab and lawyers muddy feet.


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

Mike Perry said:


> Howard, how much is a woman with good OB and that can handle worth? How long does it take to train one? Do they get collar wise?
> Non chauvinistic regards
> MP


Hard for them not to become collar wise. Training can take decades and washout rate seems to be extremely high these days. If you ever get your hands on one that can handle and has sound OB don't let it get away from you.


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

I do hunt test only and have felt at times that this group is die hard FT. I frequent the other board and understand the feelings that were being expressed on the other board. Some people on here are so ANTI-SRS that it comes across as FT are the only thing that matters. (JMHO) I agree with Chris, there isn't a dog game I don't like. I even let one of my dogs jump off the dock at the DU festival a couple of years ago.


----------



## Cheryl Knapp (Nov 8, 2005)

First in foremost - Obedience training and trialing. Working on 3rd dog, hope to reach the OTCH with Gem-E [has 2 of the 3 legs for her UD right now]. Jewel-E's shoulders went bad and can't compete in obedience any more. Just reach UDX and 6 OTCH points with her
. 
Second Hunt tests, AKC & UKC - Jewel-E only in Upland now, not so hard on her shoulders and she just loves it. Gem-E's working on Senior/Seasoned. We'll see how that goes this fall.

I can't hit the broad side of a barn with a shotgun [maybe if I threw the gun itself I could], let alone shoot a duck, so my girls have never been really hunting. 

Found that Jewel-E loves the upland work so that is as close to real hunting she has ever been.

May start tracking with Gem-E later. No agility for me.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I guess there should be a choice, "I would LIKE to do it all" I am an avid observer hunting, I love hunt tests for the fun of it and the camaraderie, but I train for field trials and enjoy watching them because as Howard said, "It takes my breath away" to watch dogs on fire with drive pick up that long memory bird of a triple and just smoke it.

As far as this board, it is the ONLY one I have looked at that can actually provide some good answers and interesting opinions when I need them. I don't mind that these guys call a spade a spade when it is needed. Just don't be too timid.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Well I started in HTs - NAHRA, HRC and AKC. I miss the good ol' NAHRA days and coming here and complaining that Flash (aka The Mutt) would not sit on the sit-to-flush again!

I have converted to FTs, it becomes an obsession which is hard to explain to someone who has not gotten through to the end and held their first FT ribbon...they are far and few between, but the feeling of holding a pretty colored ribbon can drive a person insane!  

I still hunt, not like I use to, but there are only so many weekends in a year! 

I am running a HT this weekend because I will be there to help my club, first one in a LONG time. It will be fun, I definately look at HTs differently and they in no way shape or form get me razzled like they use too and I truly enjoy them now. It will be interesting to see if a AA dog can pass a Master HT with no previous HT style of training, okay we did practice walk-ups last night and funny thing, he was vocal - whining a little with the duck calling, but nothing I'd DQ him for.

So I guess I fall under hard core FTers and "other."

FOM


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

jeff t. said:


> I was suprised to see some of the names on "I do it all" because I was under the impression that many of them did not run field trials.


Me, too.


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

I had to put "other" because the option of Hunt Tests and Hunt wasn't there....


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Other. I do HT's and hunt and that was not an option.


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

I replied Hunt Test only for now as that's all I am doing until I retire, and then I am back in the field trial game. However, I have run Amateurs, Derbies in the past and co-owned a Canadian National Finalist. Hunted pheasants with my ex a number of years ago, but have not hunted for years now, although my son still takes my dogs hunting. I do the training, and he gets the benefit of a well-trained hunting dog.


----------



## Ken Newcomb (Apr 18, 2003)

I voted Hunt Test only since HT and Hunting wasn't an option.

I love RTF but withuot a doubt the status level her runs

FT
AKC HT
HRC HT
Hunting
Beer
Women
Cows
Cats
Root Canal
SRS


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Ken Newcomb said:


> I voted Hunt Test only since HT and Hunting wasn't an option.
> 
> I love RTF but withuot a doubt the status level her runs
> 
> ...


 
Pretty close, but the poll says HT then all then FT.
You have SRS at the bottom and while most would rather have a root canal then play with rubber duckies it does get talked about more than root canals and cats. You also missed throw the judges under the bus which might take top sopt and if not it is at least top three...
just saying regards


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

BonMallari said:


> I marked other because its field trial and hunt only...for now , my interest in hunt test is strictly so I can broaden my knowledge and meet other people to train with and hunt with, and also converse with about dogs. I dont ever want to be considered as a FT snob ;-)


I witnessed a *heck of a lot* more ego at the last hunting test I attended than the last two field trials I attended. (For the record, I have not run in field trials yet so I definitely don't have a bias either way.) I just heard a lot of that "everyone is an idiot of a trainer/handler/owner except for me/us" kind of talk at the hunting test.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Angie B said:


> I don't know why you would let that upset you Chris? You can't "please all the people all of the time."
> 
> If anyone spent anytime on this board they would see differently. Most of the posts are by new folks in the game looking for help with training their dog....
> 
> ...


You're right Ang... and maybe the guy was just taking shots.

But, if the guy sincerely feels like he can't use RTF to discuss his HT interests, that's counter to the purpose of this place...in a big way!

Anyhoo ( as Wisconsin-raised Texans like to write) the data shows what I expected. RTF is clearly not FT hardcore.

Chris


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I have never really understood what all the animosity about SRS is about.

Isn't it supposed to be about having fun with your dogs?

As far as I am concerned, if your dogs are doing something with you (catching frisbees or fish, obedience, show ring, hunting, HT, or FT) it has a much better quality of life than those who are chained up in the back yard, barking at everything that moves.

SRS is not my cup of tea, but I don't think it merits the criticism it seems to generate here.


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

J. Walker said:


> I witnessed a *heck of a lot* more ego at the last hunting test I attended than the last two field trials I attended. (For the record, I have not run in field trials yet so I definitely don't have a bias either way.) I just heard a lot of that "everyone is an idiot of a trainer/handler/owner except for me/us" kind of talk at the hunting test.


Don't know what or where you went to this hunt test at, but I don't recall ever hearing what you are talking about.
________
Ford Bronco specifications


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Probably the least among the most here, but I hunt (like a lunatic), run HRC and AKC hunt tests, and have run some picnic trials. (Always go out on the waterblind!  ) So, I don't technically "do it all" but hope to have one of my dogs at that level someday. I consider myself an openminded HT guy. I have found most FT peeps I have trained with to be really nice folks. You can't find 100% populations in either FT's, HT's or life in general.


----------



## Scott Greenwood (Mar 25, 2008)

I marked other. I hunt and Hunt test but with next pup out of my bitch and FC/AFC prospect I would like to get in trial game.

BTW: If I am a sitting duck here, just to let you know, I scrap with the best of them!!


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Chris Atkinson said:


> You're right Ang... and maybe the guy was just taking shots.
> 
> But, if the guy sincerely feels like he can't use RTF to discuss his HT interests, that's counter to the purpose of this place...in a big way!
> 
> ...


It seems to me that anyone from the guy or gal wanting a well trained hunting companion to the FT folks who debate different scenarios all are treated with respect here. As long as respect is a two way street.

My favorite contributors are the people who ask a question then refuse to believe it could be THEIR fault. Now those guys catch it in the seat of the pants. Did I mention sometimes my butt hurts?

Suchaz regards


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

duk4me said:


> It seems to me that anyone from the guy or gal wanting a well trained hunting companion to the FT folks who debate different scenarios all are treated with respect here. As long as respect is a two way street.
> 
> My favorite contributors are the people who ask a question then refuse to believe it could be THEIR fault. Now those guys catch it in the seat of the pants. Did I mention sometimes my butt hurts?
> 
> Suchaz regards


I swear sometimes looking/listening to you is like looking in a mirror.
LOL regards .


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I wouldn't be into retrievers if hunting ducks didn't come first.
Field Trials second.

Field Trials take the backseat to Football during the Fall.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

I run hunt tests only but have thought about the derby/field trial game. I also am entered in a Tracking test, it will be my first one but I am going for the 2nd level title(guess I am real positive about my pups tracking ability.)


----------



## Chance Raehn (Dec 18, 2008)

I hit "Do It All" by mistake and should have hit "Other". Just UKC/AKC HT and hunting. Have to pick and choose, don't have enough money to do it all...ok, wife won't let me do it all.


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

I hunt and do HTs in the offseason(no hunting season). It makes my dog a better dog in the hunting blind and keeps him in shape for the hunting season. I also make a lot of friends and aquaintences while training in the process! 

BHB


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

I hunt but not as much as I would like. I run hunt tests mostly but have dabbled in the minor stakes and will again. So I checked everything. If Labradors are involved I will consider entering
Mark L.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Duckin led to doggin for me.

Hunt tests led to Field Trials.

I stop FT training after the last trial in the fall. Then we are in duck mode. I use my older trial dogs when guiding or hunting just for me.

Oklahoma State Football cuts into the trialing in the fall. Four tickets eight rows up on the fifty tends to make one want to go. OSU Vs Georgia season opener this year for the Pokes. Can't wait.


----------



## jimmyp (Aug 21, 2008)

I just hunt but Ive found that the advice from the people on this board is alot better because the people who hang around the board are always looking to have better dogs and has pushed me to do more with my dog than single marks and has made her a better dog............. plus I love to see you guys give those silver lab breeders hell
jim


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

John Kelder said:


> I swear sometimes looking/listening to you is like looking in a mirror.
> LOL regards .


Poor guy do you realize how many mirrors and cameras I've broken lookin in em? Have to keep the wife drunk just to have a spouse.

Aesthetically challenged regards,


----------



## rpm 49 (Apr 29, 2009)

i come under other. hunt test and hunting, more hunting. i work shift work so only have so many weekends. lots of days to train and hunt though. i love any competition whith a dog involved and have dabbled in most exept trails. which i know i would enjoy. i think this site is is very open minded and enjoy it.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

I clicked "do it all". Not because I have at this point but because that's what I bought my pup for last year and what we've been training for. I met my training partner on here almost a year and a half ago and he introduced me to the hunt test game with his MH dog and then to the pro he worked with shortly thereafter. Between the two of them, I have learned so much (and continue to do so) and been lucky enough to see (and run in training) some really nice dogs that showed me what a well bred, well trained dog can do which continues to amaze me.

While good sense tells me I should stick to the HT game (as an AM without the resources to keep my pup on a pro truck full time), I am highly competitive and love playing with the best of the best so whether it's this fall or next spring I will stand on the line with my pup at a derby and hope we get to pick up a bird or two!


----------



## Kurt Scullawl (Jun 3, 2009)

New member here.........My BLF is 4 years old now. When I picked her up, I wanted a duck dog. Then I found the HRC club in my area. Went to a hunt test, ended up getting her HR title. Then other things in life came along and we stopped going to tests. Now, we are just getting back into the game. I still want a hunting dog more than a hunt test dog. I have seen a lot of dogs at tests that never have and never will hunt. Hunting comes first for me.


----------



## traklover (Mar 10, 2008)

I clicked on other. I am a newby to training retrievers, and have always felt welcome at this forum (there is another???).
Anyway I don't hunt, and even seen a field trial run. I ran my dog in my first junior hunt test two weeks ago. I now have two of the three legs. Last year I suceeded in gaining a WC. So I'm growing and learning. There is a lot of good advice and information being shared on this forum, and I seldom post, but more liken myself to a sponge, soaking up the information and storing it for later use. My dog is a bench champion who would rather hunt, and I am very much enjoying learning about these games, and they are something that I can participate in, rather than having a pro handle her. I may never be able to run at the master hunter level, but I will run senior hunter (starting to train towards it now).


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

I voted other. I would have voted in 2 categories (hunt and hunt test) but they both said "ONLY." I hunt and run AKC & HRC hunt tests. I do not feel like a sitting duck here, but I know there are some here who don't want to hear anything from anyone who doesn't run FT and that is OK. I don't post on the FT specific threads unless it is to congratulate someone or ask a question about something in the thread. I usually know when I have nothing to contribute.

I don't have the dog, money, time or inclination to run FT...although if I had the dog, money & time, I might find that I'd have the inclination...


----------



## Bud Bass (Dec 22, 2007)

I started off hunting ducks and that is why I have dogs. Without my love of duck hunting, I'm sure I would not be here. As far as competition, I have done a number of AKC HT, most not very well, but have moved into AA with one trial last year. No HT planned this year, but do plan on entering 5 each open and am, that we have in Alaska. While my goal is to win one of them, I would be thrilled with a jam this summer. Got as far as the water blind this past Sunday. Both of Sundays blinds were tough (for me), trying to decide of either fit into Howards catagory of leaving him "brethless". Bud


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Howard are you breathless from blowing the whistle ;-)


----------



## Robert (Feb 28, 2006)

I should of voted for doing it all, not just hunt tests.

I hunted for 20 years with meat dogs and wanted to train a retriever to be a real asset and pleasure to hunt with in the field.

I joined an AKC club to learn more about training which got me into hunt tests. 

A few years later I stumbled across HRC and it was the perfect fit for me.

Following that a small collection of area hunters/dog trainers started our own HRC club.

The rest is history….


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Well I voted do it all. First and foremost I love my dogs. To see them get a bird in any venue is a pleasure to me. I started with a homebred dog running AKC HT's. I liked that so well I started going to FT's to see what they were all about. I am very much into competition so I liked that very much. The next dog I had was my Maxx, who I bought with the plans of going FT trail. My health issues put the kabosh on that so I started in Ht's. Due to a friend's health issues I got a very talented dog in Billy and went all the way to the HRC Grand with him. Unfortunately he died of an anuyrsm so I went back to Maxx and got his HRCH. I hunt in Illinois every year with a friend who I met thru the dog game. NOW that I am feeling better I have a pup that I am training for DERBY this coming spring. I ran Maxx in a Qual and did very well so I have some high hopes for my pup.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

It just occured to me Chris that the "brilliant fellow" on the other place might have been referring to "Seating Duck".

Cormier's revenge regards

Bubba


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Hopefully running HT this summer and also working on rally obedience. Would like to try agility in the future also.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

duk4me said:


> Poor guy do you realize how many mirrors and cameras I've broken lookin in em? Have to keep the wife drunk just to have a spouse.
> 
> Aesthetically challenged regards,


I gave up trying not to break stuff, got rid of the wife and now I stay drunk regards ........


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Just like ALL boards including this one...there are a small number of folks that will take most opportunities to argue any points. You just learn not to engage.

And you know who you are


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

My Sadie and I are primarily hunters, although we do participate in the occasional club-level marking or hunt test.


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

Have dabbled in ALL, but mostly just hunt and hunt test now, because the hunt testing I do seems like 'hunting' to my dogs, and we love it. Keeps us in the field 12 months a year.

But thirdly, I enjoy picking on the "sitting ducks" on RTF, like FOM used to be before she got all that wisdom and talent to move up to the trialing game, and now 'we' are the sittin' ducks...or like the Gooser continues to be. 

But ya gotta love his attitude. I know he appreciates that sign on the wall that sez, "Blessed is he who can laugh at himself, for he shall never cease to be amused."

The RTF family is the second greatest thing to happen to a geezer like me, and would still rank #1, if it weren't for Viagra.

UB


----------



## toddh (Nov 3, 2005)

There's another site?


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

jeff t. said:


> I was suprised to see some of the names on "I do it all" because I was under the impression that many of them did not run field trials.


That might be me.

I said "do it all" because even though I have yet to compete in FTs, I help put four on a year and have used my dogs as test dogs.

So in my heart I do FTs too. ;-)


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

road kill said:


> I like most of the people we meet, biggest part of it.
> 
> The common bond? Not dogs......the *LOVE* of the dogs!
> 
> Those are the people I like to meet and get to know!!


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Mike Perry said:


> Howard, how much is a woman with good OB and that can handle worth? How long does it take to train one? Do they get collar wise?
> Non chauvinistic regards
> MP


A woman with good obedience is an oxymoron.......


----------



## IowaBayDog (May 17, 2006)

toddh said:


> There's another site?


 
You beat me to it, what's this "other board" that everyone speaks of....


I put "do it all" though I haven't tried the trials yet I wouldn't rule it out either. Hunt and Field Test is my main focus.


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

I voted twice. Hunt test only and other.

I have only ever run in Hunt test but also chose other because I have a really nice field puppy that I would like to get my feet wet with in FTs.

When I first came here I was a little nervous mostly because I had no idea what people were talking about. But most of the people were very good about educating me and others that came along around the same time I did.

Pattie


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

John Kelder said:


> I gave up trying not to break stuff, got rid of the wife and now I stay drunk regards ........


Quit killin cats regards


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Hovering at around 14% field trial only .... 

Sitting ducks...float comfortably. Nobody's water swatting here and the fish are all friendly.


----------



## KLC (Dec 25, 2008)

HT,FT,SRS AM, I love all the games. 

Love to line the dog up & let him RIP


----------



## Art Geddes (Aug 30, 2003)

Started running ft in the early 70's but then college and girsl got inthe way. I started by throwing ducks and dummies for the fter who lived around the corner and got a dog from him. Did not have another dog until 1999 and at that time the club I joined was only running ht so tried a few with my then cosmo pup, and decided ft were a better fit for me and the dog. My current dog is running derbies and hopefully quals in Spring. So, I run FT's, work my butt off at hunt test and went hunting for the first time this last jan. Now the joke is I just need to shoot at the pheasants and I will be a real hunter. Had a gas hunting. 

Art


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Got more into the HT's than hunting. Ain't no birds around here .


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

I think you should do a poll on how we PERCEIVE IT. Personally, I also think it's well-balanced. I think there's lots of good, CURRENT, state-of-the-art training information on here. I think, on average, we're a very well-educated group of trainers with a lot of varied experience and a lot to offer as a forum.

I think that's the BIG difference. I don't care WHAT venue you train for, probably 80% of the training is IDENTICAL except for the distance... We all should have standards, we all should have a program, we all should have balance. 

This is when it comes to training...

I think the FT group is, as a whole, much more active in the rules and regs and politics side of it. And I DO NOT mean the unfair judging politics. I mean that FT discussions tend to get VERY technical.

But I think regardless of the topic, HT and FT discussions get equal coverage and I've never really seen much of the "my game is better than your game" thing here except when it comes to british labs... 

-K


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Some one care to post/PM which forum all this discussion is about?


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Ha Ha! My question also, as I have not looked at many others.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

I voted "Do it all" even though I have not ran a trial yet. I have a pup on the way and that will be our goal with this pup is to run trials and take him as far as he can go before looking at other options. So far I've ran hunt tests AKC/HRC and 1 SRS event. I also hunt at least every weekend of the season and sometimes 2-3 times a week if possible. 

Coming from mainly a hunt test back ground I can honestly say that this site has given me more insight into the FT world. The abundance of knowledge on this site is unparalleled. I spend more time on this site than any other. 

One thing I will say though is that if you do say something really stupid 1 of 3 things will happen. Either you will get shot down pretty quickly, completely ignored or most of the time politely shown the error of your ways. I've experienced all 3 occurrences. You live and learn.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Losthwy said:


> Some one care to post/PM which forum all this discussion is about?


The discussion is about *RTF*.

It originated from an off-handed comment made on the Waterdog forum.

Nothing nefarious. It just caused Chris to wonder out loud. No harm. No foul.


----------



## quint (Jul 15, 2008)

I voted other because i first got my dog just to hunt with.then got to a point in training where i need help. Found some very nice people to help . And then i got hooked on HT. And i am injoying every min of it.


----------



## Snicklefritz (Oct 17, 2007)

> Saw a post on another board where someone felt that a hunt tester on RTF was a "sitting duck".


I agree...with regrets.


----------



## DuckTruk (May 18, 2005)

I kinda think we are ALL "sitting ducks" over here. Makes it worth sticking around.


----------



## BirdHntr (Apr 30, 2005)

Hunt tests with the labs in the past. Still hunt waterfowl and upland with them. Would like in the future to trial with a Lab. 
Walking Field Trials with GSPs with the wants to do horseback trials. Lots of upland hunting.

Carl


----------



## 1NarlyBar (Jul 10, 2008)

Sittin ducks fare better than a little mouse


----------



## Art Martin (May 2, 2009)

I chose other because I hunt test and hunt my dog but have not tried trials yet. I've got a whole lot more learning to do to be able to train to that level of competitive performance.


----------



## kindakinky (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm just a hunter. Although I do have a few letters here and there from Ned Spears and Dick Wolters about the hunting retriever test movement. (I corresponded with Dick several times; Ned I think I corresponded with twice. Would have to look up my letters.)

This forum is filled with funny, practical, knowing folks who have wise advise on training, health care, breeding, retriever history, etc. 

I checked other because I've also shown in conformation and have endeavored, in my time, to prevent the split between field and show in Curly Coated Retrievers. I've met field trialers, hunt testers, show people and they run the gamut. 

I've never predicated the value of a dog on it's titles so it doesn't bother me if someone tells me I don't know anything about training dogs because I don't. I ask my dogs to find, flush and retrieve pheasant or grouse for me, or swim/run a river for five hours next to me in a jump shoot excursion for mallards or woodies. Have hunted Curlies in five states and Canada on ducks, geese, pheasant, grouse, huns but I don't really know how to train dogs. And in fact I hate drill work as do Curlies so I picked the right breed for me. 

I really enjoy this forum. It really isn't a field trialer forum--but has much info if you want to be a field trialer. But it also has great info for hunters, hunt testers, breeders, and yada, yada, yada.

J. Marti


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Snicklefritz said:


> I agree...with regrets.


 
But snick you are a sitting duck for other HT'ers


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

I voted other. Currently, I only hunt with my dog but have trained him with AA work in mind. But, life is such we didn't even hunt last season. We use to train ever day I had off. Now I got out with him once every two weeks and we may do some training or we may not. I enjoy the time I have with him. He can do long blinds and big water quads. He is not as polished as I would like. But, he can still take my breath away at times. All the training has made him a great hunter and a good dog to live with.

I would play the FT game with him if there were close trials. The last trial OVRC had he was ready for the Q but I had to work that weekend. Buckeye RC is a little bit of a drive so I haven't run their trial. At this point other uses of time and money are more important than running trials. I love spending time with the dog training and will continue to do that. 

I'm thankful for my exposure to FT's and the trainnig skills I've learned. If there were a NAHRA HT close by I'd think about running it. I have nothing against AKC HT's, they just aren't as much fun as the old NAKRA tests were. I haven't done HRC and don't plan on starting because I'm not looking for another dog sport to play.

Tom


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

I've noticed on here several people have said they don't run FT's but with there new pup they might because it's got the breeding and it's showing the potential to compete in FT's I was wondering how much of that is due to being on this forum. I too have a new dog he's 16 months old now that I had just planed on running HT's and hunting him before I found this place now I would like to try my hand at the FT game. Like the others my dog has the breeding and is showing the potential to compete his only down fall might be his trainer Me. I know it takes a lot of money to be competitive but I thought it would be fun to try and train him to that level and compete in FT's when I can I'll still do the HT's but it would be nice to have a dog that can do both. This is a great place and I'm glad Chris told me about it when he was down here judging last winter he's a good guy and it's nice of him to give us this forum. I haven't posted a lot on here but I've always felt at home here and have never had a problem with anyone on here it's a great bunch on people. Buy the way what is the limit on sitting ducks I think some of the member might have gone over it.


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

I do obedience trials as well, so I voted twice. 

Thought I would add, while I am not a field trialer, I have never felt like a "sitting duck". May have to do with my overall personality!  Whenever I have been taken to task, it is for what I have written, nnot for what game(s) I play. I probably do more conformation showing than almost anybody on here, but have never been treated badly because of my "show" background.

I think it has to do with perceptions and human nature. If a person believes in space alien abductions, they are going to find signs that support their beliefs anywhere they can, and ignore the fact that do not support their beliefs. If a person believes tha hunter or HT person doesn't get a fair shake on RTF, they are going to ignore the overwhelming amount of posts that prove the opposite.

Lisa


----------



## Fire Angel (Jan 3, 2003)

I did some hunt tests with my dog and now just hunt with her. The next dog I will do some testing with too.


----------

